# VipComboTicket



## crocox (Nov 21, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com   21 nov*

Schalke - Wolfsburg : Wolfsburg over 1.5 @ 1.85
King’sLynn - Dover : King over 1.5 @ 1.75

Total Odds : 3.23


----------



## johnbig1 (Nov 21, 2020)

lol.. scam


----------



## crocox (Nov 21, 2020)

John, today is a winner ...

Schalke0-2Wolfsburg
King’s Lynn 2 - 0 Dover


----------



## crocox (Nov 23, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com 23 nov*

Norrkoping - Falkenbergs :Norrkoping over 1,5 @ 1.40
Gaz Metan Medias - FCSB : FCSB over 1,5 @ 1.60

Total : 2.24


----------



## crocox (Nov 24, 2020)

Norrkoping 4-1 Falkenbergs
Gaz Metan Medias 2-3 FCSB


----------



## crocox (Nov 26, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com*
PSV v PAOK SV Over 1,5 @ 1.70
CFR Cluj v AS Roma :Roma Over 1,5 @ 1.65
Total : 2.80


----------



## crocox (Nov 27, 2020)

psv 3-2
cfr 0-2 roma


----------



## crocox (Nov 28, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com*

Everton - Leeds : Everton over 1,5 @ 1.78
B. Monchengladbach - Schalke : Monchengladbach over 1,5 @ 1.40

Total : 2.49


----------



## crocox (Dec 7, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com*
Charleroi v Kortrijk : Kortrijk over 0.5 @ 1.40
Trabzonspor v Sivasspor : : Sivasspor over 0.5 @ 1.50
Total : 2.10


----------

